# Banner/Header für Webpage: Ferienhäuser Oberklasse bis Luxus



## Layna (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo .
Ich rbauche dringend irgendwelche Tipps.
Ich soll (auchnoch für meinen Obersten Chef. der Auftrag komtm von Freunden von ihm) eine Webseite gestalten.
Farben, Bilder etc sind ja kein Problem. aber ich brauche eben eine art Banner für den Seitenkopf, auf dem steht etwas drauf. und. in welcher Schriftart denn jetzt?
Und sollte dass dann eher geradlinig, oder doch etwas geschwungen sein. gib mir mal jemand tipps, alle Hinweise die ich hier bekomme lauten "modern" "elegant" und, meine lieblingserklärung wie etwas aussehen soll "zeitlos".


----------



## Benny_Ben_Ben (20. Mai 2007)

Nun ja. Der Banner sollte in erster Linie zum Homepagedesign passen.
Das Design des Banners kommt es meiner Meinung nach auf das Thema an, das behandelt werden soll (Für Ferienhäuser... würd ich eher zu einer "normalen" Schrift wie Verdana, aber das ist Geschmackssache).

Vielleicht, wenns noch nicht zu spät ist, gibst du uns mal Einblicke in die Homepage.


----------

